# Protection Seminar



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I spent the long Labor Day weekend in Georgia at Atlanta K9 Academy attending a protection seminar with James Laney.

It was a very worthwhile weekend. There were dogs from just starting out young dogs to Sch 3. There were five of us from Tampa Bay Working Dog Club and nine club dogs, youngest seven months to four years old. All made good progress and handlers came away with better insight on their dogs. 

It was a great weekend with good people and dogs.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It really was an EXCELLENT weekend. 

I think if you have the opportunity to work with James Laney, you should go. He's really a gifted helper with a lot of great training ideas. Additionally he's really personable and takes the time to explain things. I know my dogs and I got a lot out of the weekend! (I'm still processing!)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great opportunity for you! I bet it was a worthwhile time.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

That would be a nice seminar in January for Michiganders! Really, anytime of year, but to get out of the snow and head to Georiga for training...priceless.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Roadtrip!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

CainGSD said:


> I spent the long Labor Day weekend in Georgia at Atlanta K9 Academy attending a protection seminar with James Laney.


Tell us more . Any good stories from the weekend? I once handled in a trial with James Laney as the front half helper (excellent work on his part), but I never trained with him.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

What was great about James wasn't really that the ideas were earth shattering and new...but rather just things that really made sense, pointing out handler errors and habits, tweaking things you were already doing and making them work better, and just generally very insightful things that make you go...DUH. 

The fact that he didn't just work the dog, say "Nice dog" and move on his way...but rather took time to give you his impressions, give some suggestions, and was super kind throughout made it an extraordinarily helpful seminar. We also had our helpers up with us, and he took the time to show them how to carry over what he was doing so that training could progress with the new ideas when we got home.

It also doesn't hurt that's he a very gifted athlete as well. 


Some pictures from the seminar...


Tag! This was his second bitework session ever. James had some really neat ideas on teaching targeting borrowed from suit work. By the end of the weekend he had Tag on a ring sleeve taking bites where they were presented- forearm, shoulder, inside bicep, etc. 


















Cade









Argos. We were working on making sure he was clean on the out after pressure (Heavy stick hits and a lot of pressure in the drive and he doesn't always want to let go right away). James flung all 85lbs of this dog around like he was a rag doll. Not many helpers can move him around like that because of his size and the fact that he's so stinking long. Good experience for the dog


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

We had him up here last spring and he was great.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sounds like loads of fun !

Nora ! How are you and the dogs?? Long time no see


----------

